# Purchasing new system



## mackey (Mar 25, 2005)

Couldn't find another area, so I thought I would ask here where I have always been helped by experts.

If one was to buy a new desktop system today, what CPU speeds, ram, FSB speed, etc. would you look for, considering it will be a general purpose machine? No heavy gaming, no heavy graphics.

Would like three options based on low cost, moderate cost, and high cost.

All help will be appreciated

Bill


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

With no gaming and no heavy graphics . . almost any pc you can buy today will do the job for you. Load it up with plenty of memory . . 2 Gig if it comes with Vista, 1 Gig for XP


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

not much here to add from me, but whether you buy from intel or amd get a dual core processor. There's hardly a reason not to considering you can get dual-core from both companies for under 100 dollars.

also i like asus motherboards on the intel side. also i agree with the post above.

good luck.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Bill, do you plan on building this computer or buying a pre-built computer? I could make some suggestions for both.


----------



## mackey (Mar 25, 2005)

I plan to purchase a "bare bones" system. Motherboard, CPU, cooling fan(s), Ram, case.

Bill


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Barebones are nice, but the problem is that you often have limited selection with the parts. If you want, I can select some parts and make some selections. :smile:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

The bare bones systems usually end up with substandard power supplies. Replace the cheapo that comes with the case with a quality unit.


----------

